# Mostly Mandala



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2011)

Decided to try some more of Mandala's strains.  I popped some Beyond the Brain, Point of No Return, and Safari Mix.  I also started a few C99 and the 2 UFOs I got from Attitude--1 Pineapple Express fem and 1 California Hash fem.  

Seedlings are pretty boring, but here is a couple shots of them.  One of the Point of No Return is a double or twin or what ever they are .


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 19, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!  Looking nice THG.  This is gonna be a lot of fun.  We can keep each other egged on to update our journals...since I too tend to start out with a bang and then seem to fall off and forget to update.


----------



## Locked (Aug 20, 2011)

I am pulling up a seat.....green mojo. Shld be fun to see these grow out.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 20, 2011)

Perhaps that PointOfNoReturn is soil contamination . Ehehe just kidding.

Are the C99 from Mosca ?

Green Mojo


----------



## Deathsmile (Aug 20, 2011)

Ive been hoping to watch one of your grows. Im going to learn a lot off of this one!! Green Mojo to ya :]


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2011)

I am in! Green mojo to you and thanks for doing your journal!


----------



## burner (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm in as well...curious to see how your Cali Hash turns out. We have one a few weeks into flower indoors and it's looking great, fat nugs are starting to form, We have a few outdoors that are looking great as well. It's a very hardy strain, I've cloned her probably 15 times haven't lost one yet and the mother i'm keeping has been responding very well to all the LSTing i've been doing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks all.  

The C99 are beans I got quite a while ago from a buddy.  

Hope the Cali Hash fem turns out well.  I had some freebies of something called Royal Hash (not from attitude) that didn't (someone should be slapped for even giving those away free).  As most of you know, I am leery of fem seeds, but decided to give them a go.  I'll just try to keep them happy and stress free.


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 20, 2011)

i am a member of the anti-feminized seed movement also but i do have to give credit where its do and dinafem got three freebies and 3 keepers...good luck


----------



## stemjosh (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh ya :hubba:  Im totally in, pullin up a chair been waitin on this one for a while. Green mojo to the Goddess   Cant wait for this to get interesting.

Ill be waiting:bong2:


----------



## Alistair (Aug 20, 2011)

THG, I grew out a Cali hash and it is a nice mellow smoke, good flavor and relaxing high.


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Deathsmile said:
			
		

> Ive been hoping to watch one of your grows. Im going to learn a lot off of this one!! Green Mojo to ya :]



Same here man lol  I have always wanted to see her GJ:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

load3dic3 said:
			
		

> Same here man lol  I have always wanted to see her GJ:hubba:




same HERE! so GREEN mojo to your ladies THG


----------



## burner (Aug 22, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> THG, I grew out a Cali hash and it is a nice mellow smoke, good flavor and relaxing high.


 

How many days did you let the cali hash go for? I'm curious because we have some indoors and outdoors flowering right now


----------



## 4herbs (Aug 22, 2011)

I can only tell you that safari mix has some unbeliveable genetics in it,very strong and potent plants
Enjoy your grow!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2011)

I've grown a fair amount of Safari Mix in the past.  I had a great plant that I cloned for quite a while--she seemed to get better with each cloning.  I am hoping for something special again.


----------



## stemjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

hey goddess are you gonna put those into bigger tubs when they get bigger or are you just plannin on runnin them in that one the whole way through


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2011)

sweet lil ones ya got there...gonna pull up a beanbag chair and watch if u don't mind.

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2011)

stemjosh said:
			
		

> hey goddess are you gonna put those into bigger tubs when they get bigger or are you just plannin on runnin them in that one the whole way through



They will be put into bigger tubs or buckets as they get older.  They are all from seed, so there will be males to cull out.  I did give some thought to doing a 12/12 from seed just for the hill of it, but I just hate to feel that I didn't raise my girls to their full potential and I have not had the best luck with that in the past.  I did start more seeds that I probably should have, so I will probably flower them a little sooner and smaller than I normally do.


----------



## stemjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> They will be put into bigger tubs or buckets as they get older.  They are all from seed, so there will be males to cull out.  I did give some thought to doing a 12/12 from seed just for the hill of it, but I just hate to feel that I didn't raise my girls to their full potential and I have not had the best luck with that in the past.  I did start more seeds that I probably should have, so I will probably flower them a little sooner and smaller than I normally do.



Alright are  ya gonna put them into bigger net pots as well Just curious as to how you would get the roots out without hurtin em'


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I have 6" net pots with 3" holes cut into the bottom.  If I feel that the plant needs a larger pot, I put the 3" pot into the 6" pot and push it all the way in so that the lip of the 3" pot is sitting on the bottom of the 6" pot.  I have found that plants up to about 3-4' will do okay in a 3" pot.  with the buckets, I have lids with different sized holes cut into them for different sized pots.  I do have a couple of 10 gal totes made for 6" pots.  I did the scrog in one of them.

LOL--I have been growing for a long time.  I have all kinds of different totes and buckets lying around.  The one the seedlings are in I hadn't used for qsome time as it has been a while since I germed or clones that many plants at once.


----------



## stemjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

Alright cool thanks for that I got a bunch of 3 in net pots an extra airpump and airstone and about six extra square ft right under my light next to my ebb and flow 

I was wantin to do a DWC instead of another flood table so I can compare results but i wasnt goin to cause I didn't want to have to order more net pots but knowing a 3 in one can support a plant that big helps out alot 

Thanks for the tip
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2011)

A weekly update on the babies.  I lost a C99--the one in the top right corner.  

The third pic is an 8 Miles High that I almost lost in the veggie closet disaster the first part of July.  Although she is stretched, she is recovering nicely.  I put her into 12/12 on the 15th and she is already showing some nice bud development.  The next 2 pics are a Satori/Dynamite cross (beans from a friend of a friend) that I am quite fond of and have been running for a while.  They both went into 12/12 on 8-3.


----------



## hollywood52 (Aug 26, 2011)

looking good thg that satori/dynomite looks nice


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 26, 2011)

those look great. The clones really took off. The 8 miles high is cute and the satori cross' are amazing.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking good THG sucks about the C99.

That last pic looks tasty


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> those look great. The clones really took off. The 8 miles high is cute and the satori cross' are amazing.



These are all seeds--hence the large number of them.  I do have 3 clones of the Dynamite/Satori going in the veggy space and some 8 Miles High and more DS (Dynamite/Satori) in a bubble cloner that have not rooted yet.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 26, 2011)

Now those are some fine looking babies!!   :holysheep:


----------



## Sol (Aug 26, 2011)

i'm watchin too,  adding knowledge to the brainpan.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2011)

These really kind of got bigger in the last 4 days and I felt I needed to separate them into 2 totes.  The first pic shows their crowded condition.  I took the 4 BTB and the freebie California Hash fem and the Pineapple Express fem in the first tote.  The second has 5 PNR, 3 Safari Mix, and 1 C99.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2011)

The BTB is fluffy like Mandala's are. Your C99 is up front and looking well. I can see why you had to separate them.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 30, 2011)

:shocked: :holysheep:  Now that is some jaw dropping growth!!   Beautiful babies THG.  

Your posts always inspire me to keep on learning and improving each grow to someday be able to grow like that.  :heart: 

My poor little babies, while a huge improvement over my first run last year, pale to almost non-existent compared to yours.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 30, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

bummer on the c99.  great strain taste/bud density/yeild etc.  ...little long on the finish, but good things come, right?


anyway...good luck with the rest!



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> :shocked: :holysheep:  Now that is some jaw dropping growth!!   Beautiful babies THG.
> 
> Your posts always inspire me to keep on learning and improving each grow to someday be able to grow like that.  :heart:
> 
> My poor little babies, while a huge improvement over my first run last year, pale to almost non-existent compared to yours.



Thanks so much for the kind words.  However, I have been growing for many many years.  And I still have disasters every now and again.  I still learn things all the time.  You will get better with every grow...as you learn to listen to your girls, they tell you what they need.  This truly is my passion!


----------



## HemperFi (Aug 31, 2011)

Passion, addiction, life style, I'm in. I'm thinking why not live life doing something you really enjoy. I have learned so much already -- I can't wait to put this new knowledge into practice. I'm a little clumsy. I like to sleep late in the morning, and I don't like wearing no shoes. I believe this weed growing thing is right up my alley. Like the wise man said, "it's not rocket science." I love smokin really good weed. I think I can grow some really good weed  --  I see it happening in here, and it turns me on. I like the idea of a combination of organic and chemical ferts, and I love the idea of supplying myself. I don't ever expect to make a lot of money growing my little crop, but it will pay for itself over a short time. Thank you all for your expertice, and your kind advice -- you are all special people in my book. I hope to get to know you better. Peace be upon you my brethern, and keep up the good work.


----------



## HemperFi (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey, one of the Mite seeds popped -- I'm a grower


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations, you're a Daddy!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you THG -- your advice has got me this far I truly appreciate your existence. You make the world a better place. Who knows perhaps some day you'll convert me to a hydro guy -- the thought of all those roots scares me though -- I feel the dirt calling me....I ordered a cool tube and a 600w digi light set up, and a MH bulb. I think you would approve


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2011)

I just love Mandala strains--what vigor and growth.  I cannot believe how they have grown in the past 2 weeks.

First pic is 2 weeks ago.  The next 2 are today.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 2, 2011)

WOW, What a show off.  :rofl: 

But seriously, thats an amazing display of growth, very nice.

Is that what HO T5's do?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> WOW, What a show off.  :rofl:
> 
> But seriously, thats an amazing display of growth, very nice.
> 
> Is that what HO T5's do?



Yes it is.  You can see why we love those.  I am running 20,000 lumens in a little under 8 sq ft and get dense growth like that.

Thanks and while I would LOVE to be able to take the credit for the great growth, it really is Mandala genetics.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking nice THG.  Don't know when I last saw a journal from you.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## burner (Sep 2, 2011)

like everyone said...that's a serious growth spurt in 2 weeks. Looks like you have everything dialed in perfect with the strains


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks all.  I think this is going to be a fun grow.  I'm thinking that these should be ready about Christmas.


----------



## burner (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't get much better than fresh nugs on Christmas


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful babies THG!!   

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!     My hubby see's why I now need HO T5's!!  He says I can order whatever I want!  :holysheep: 

:yay: :yay: :yay:

Don't worry, I know I still need to fix a lot of OTHER problems as I learn, just getting the lights won't make me grow like that without dialing in the rest too.  But it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice plants THG!! il b watching till Christmas  GREEN MOJO ur way!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 3, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am running 20,000 lumens in a little under 8 sq ft and get dense growth like that.



My Philips Starlight Reflector gives me 19200 lumens ( but i have almost 13 sq feet :doh: and because of this will probably change to the HPS tomorrow ) ... Excited for next week so i can compare the growth with yours.

If your goal is xmas i suppose that you will let them veg until preflowers right ?

I should flip to 12/12 in 2/3 weeks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2011)

I am following your grow bho--it is always interesting to see what others are doing with the same genetics.  So what size is your HPS?  It will be interesting to see how the HPS compares with the T5.

I am probably going to run out of room and some of them may go into 12/12 prior to showing preflowers or I have a 2 x 2 space I can put the PL55 in.  However it probably won't take them long to outgrow that space...


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 3, 2011)

The HPS is 600w. But have seen next week forecast and it will be 34ºC somewhere in the middle so now i'm scared and thinking in keeping the Starlight for one more week at least.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> ....My Philips Starlight Reflector gives me 19200 lumens ( but i have almost 13 sq feet...



What exactly is a Phillips Starlight Reflector and what kind of lighting do you have in it (as reflectors do not actually give you any lumens )?

My apologies for not remembering your lighting set up, but I read soooooo many posts here...


----------



## umbra (Sep 3, 2011)

I grew out the California Hash on my last run. Did it 12/12 from seed. Very couch lock...more than I expected.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> The HPS is 600w. But have seen next week forecast and it will be 34ºC somewhere in the middle so now i'm scared and thinking in keeping the Starlight for one more week at least.



I had to do the conversion thing on the temps.  My temps regularly run over that in the summer.  With good ventilation, you should be able to keep your space cool.  

This should be interesting...You are going to be pushing 90,000 lumens or so--almost 7000 lumens per sq ft.  I have 20,000 in 8 sq ft--a little underlit at 2500 lumens per sq ft.  Let us know when you change to the HPS .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2011)

umbra said:
			
		

> I grew out the California Hash on my last run. Did it 12/12 from seed. Very couch lock...more than I expected.



Thanks Umbra.  That is the first report I have heard on the California Hash.   She seems to be doing very well.  She is in the second picture, bottom left.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 3, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What exactly is a Phillips Starlight Reflector and what kind of lighting do you have in it (as reflectors do not actually give you any lumens )?
> 
> My apologies for not remembering your lighting set up, but I read soooooo many posts here...



No worries . The Starlight has 4 lamps of 55watts. Will tell. Perhaps next week.


----------



## purplehaze66 (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice looking babies, I will be following this thread. I want to try some Mandala seeds soon.

I veg under a 8 bulb T-5 to, to early forgot how many lumens it is.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2011)

I shot these pics yesterday.  So, I guess 3 days from the last pics---they just continue to grow.  I anticipate having to set up another small vegging space somewhere with the 2' 2 tube PLL.

Bho--got your 600 up yet?  I want to see how those babies are going to do being pounded with the lumens.


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2011)

Now those look very healthy and very happy....Nice bushiness to them as well.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 6, 2011)

Next monday . Will change the lights to 18/6 then.

They are just gourgeuzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

These pics are a good reason for soil growers, like myself to consider a form of hydro, I still get amazed at how soil grown plants grow so fast after they are fed but these are just constant growth, i bet if THG stares at them she can see them grow.:icon_smile: 

Very nice.


----------



## load3dic3 (Sep 6, 2011)

You are truly a GODDESS are have really expired me for my grow. Best of luck to ya. Oh ya and this also :48:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 7, 2011)

Expired lol maybe inspired:stoned: :rofl: 

Looking great as always THG you have such awesome growth.  I really hope my DWC goes as sucessful as yours.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2011)

This is why she is named the Hemp Goddess. She is.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This should be interesting...You are going to be pushing 90,000 lumens or so--almost 7000 lumens per sq ft. I have 20,000 in 8 sq ft--a little underlit at 2500 lumens per sq ft. Let us know when you change to the HPS .


 
Today 

The specs of the bulb:

Initial Lumens 90000
PAR Watts 215
Correlated Color Temperature K 2100
Chromaticity (CIE -X,Y) .530 .415
Color Rendering Index (CRI) 22

Base Designation MOGUL (E40)
Bulb Designation T46


Max. Overall Length (MOL) 285mm

Light Center Length (LCL) 175mm​Effective Arc Length 106 mm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2011)

Just a little update.  The kids continue to grow and get bigger.  I am "repotting" them today as things are getting a little crowded.  These were taken today.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2011)

A plethora of pot, how beautiful THG.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, how'd I miss this journal?? NICE!!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 11, 2011)

What a nice big green mess . Looks awesome.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 11, 2011)

SEXY! In a good, clean, healthy way


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 12, 2011)

Those plants look outstanding! Blemish free! Im impressed, but no wonder, your in a league of your own!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2011)

Moved the kids around some this weekend.  The first pic is the 4 BTB in 2 5-gal buckets under the PLL in the closet that is going to be the new flowering room.  The second pic is 3 PNR, 1 SM, 1 C99.  The third pic has the California Hash fem, the Pineapple Express fem, a PNR and a SM.  A SM and a PNR that are smaller than the other plants were moved in with some Dynamite Satori clones that are still small.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!

:icon_smile:


----------



## akhockey (Sep 15, 2011)

Ahhhh I cant wait to take some clones and run my hydro systems again......You always make it look so easy THG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks all.

I think that I am going to dig out the dual 150w HPS, put them in 2 separate cool tubes, put a reflector over top of them and  and put them over the 4 BTB in what will be the new flowering space.  We got walls/doors up the other day (walls/doors made from free shipping crates we dismantled).  I will only be using 1/2 the space now (6 sq ft).  The space is not totally light tight yet, but I will deal with that prior to flipping them.  They have been vegging for about 4 weeks old and not showing sex yet, but they are about a foot tall.  I am going to try and get this done this weekend.  If I don't get it done this weekend, it will probably be a week before I will have time.  I will post up some pics of the space and the plants when I can.  LOL--there certainly is such a thing as having too many plants....I am scrambling for space.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks Great My Ladie...mojo for the Grow


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am scrambling for space.





Have you topped them already ?

In a week they should be trees .

I'm on :farm:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 17, 2011)

I SEE how one can have some problems with tooooo many plants and strains. LOL --they look great!

Perhaps one day I'll lose my fobia of roots and dive into a tub -- who knows -- you have got it down lady.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2011)

They have been in veg for about a month now.  The 4 BTB have stretched more than I like--we'll see if this is pheno related or me  .  I put them into 2 10 gal totes with transition nutes.  The dual 150w is up in the closet and I will flip them when I can get the ventilation done.

The next is 3 PNR, 1 SM, and 1 C99.  The Safari Mix is getting those huge fans leaves that Mandala strains seem to produce.

The next tote has 1 PNR, 1 SM, the California Hash fem freebie, and the Pineapple Express fem freebie.

I have another SM and a PNR in another tote with some Dynamite/Satori and some 8 Miles High clones.  The SM is starting to catch up, but the PNR is still small and behind all its siblings.

I have a couple of larger plants in 12/12 that should be done in a couple weeks.  As soon as I have room, something is going to have to go into 12/12.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 18, 2011)

As always looks grrrrrreat THG  Can't wait to see em buddin 
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks all.  I am going to have to be gone for 4 days starting tomorrow.  I just hate being away for a number of days, but sometimes you have no choice.  I have tended to everyone so can just hope there are no disasters.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 19, 2011)

Have a nice trip -- excursion, journey, adventure, we will see you when you get back -- I HOPE -- You and Hammy are my mentors  -- don't stay away too long, but have a great time.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not worried, Hammy is right here -- I feel ya bro - you have never given me bad advice - I feel an afinity toward you because I read your first gro in the attic -- I learned as much from that as you did my man.... 

Well, almost...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck THG I know I hate leaving my grow ahhhhh  All I do is worry about it the whole time.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice grow journal THG, very healthy looking plants. Will be trying DWC myself shortly. Might be asking for some advice down the road if that's ok with you ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2011)

Anything I can do to help RBH.  I personally think that DWC is easier (and a whole lot less messy) than soil mixtures.  I would love to be a little more organic, but can't seem to get that down with my DWC.  

I anticipate I will have internet access, so you will still see me here, but I am going to be away from my babies.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2011)

Wish i could check on them for ya, Have a good trip.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Be safe, my friend!


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Sep 22, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Decided to try some more of Mandala's strains.  I popped some Beyond the Brain, Point of No Return, and Safari Mix.  I also started a few C99 and the 2 UFOs I got from Attitude--1 Pineapple Express fem and 1 California Hash fem.
> 
> Seedlings are pretty boring, but here is a couple shots of them.  One of the Point of No Return is a double or twin or what ever they are .



Well good golly Miss Molly, I have a boatload of catching up to do all over this place. More info to cram in the head....aww darn. *chuckles and smiles*

I truly hope all is well HG. *throws up the love sign*


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, are you back? How they doing? How you doing?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

I have one plant in flowering that ran out of water, but I think she may make it.  I'll know more tomorrow.  Everything in veg is fine.  I ran water tonight to mix more nutes and change out the reses.  I will be gone for 3 or 4 days again next week, so will have the same drill.  

I noticed the BTB have alternating nodes and a couple of them are looking a little boyish.  I will give them a better look over when I change the nutes.  I will flip them to 12/12 regardless.

Everybody will get a good looking over for alternating nodes and signs of sex.  I may move the 2 fems into 12/12.  I will post up more pics when they are out of the closets.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2011)

The 4 BTB have been put into 12/12 in a different room under dual 150Ws HPS.  

The California Hash fem went into 12/12 last night in the main flowering space.

The Pineapple Express fem went into 12/12 today in the main flowering space.

This is the rest of everything, patiently vegging.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 25, 2011)

Lookin good THG as always.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 26, 2011)

Those are some sexy ladies


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2011)

Moved some stuff around today in the flowering room, so took a few pics.  

The first is an 8 Miles High that I estimate is about 10-14 days out.  I think she is going to trim out heavy--probably over 4 ozs.  The buds are incredibly dense and there is a great calyx to leaf ratio.

The second is the California Hash freebie and the third is the Pineapple Express freebie.  I have just put an unsexed Safari Mix into 12/12 and I will move a PNR (also unsexed) into 12/12 later today.  Both have alternating nodes.  I will post up some pics of the BTB later when the lights go on in that space.  They should be showing sex any time now.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking great, well done!


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks tasty that 8 Miles. Hope mine turns out soooooo well.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2011)

You rock my boat THG -- sooooo nice -- as usual.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2011)

Alas, all the BTB turned out to be boys.  Can't remember ever having this happen before.  However, this gives me great expectations for the remaining beans.  Everybody got new nute solution today.

First we have a Satori cross about 5 weeks in.
Next is a SM that just showed me she is a girl.
The Pineapple Express fem 2 weeks in
The California Hash fem 2 weeks in
A PNR that just showed me she is a girl.
One SM and 1 PNR that are shown in the last pic, too.
An 8 Miles High about 1 week (maybe less) from the chop.
Two SM and 2 PNR just put into 12/12.  They have alternating nodes, but are not showing sex.  They are in the space vacated by the BTB males.  I put 2 more unsexed plants (1 PNR and 1 C99) in with them that I didn't take a picture of (thought I had...duhhh).

This leaves 1 PNR still in veg.  I also have a couple of Satori x clones, an 8 Miles High clone and 2 small PE clones--the PE sprouted roots quickly.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice buds,THG :bolt::bong:


----------



## Sol (Oct 8, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i think the plant in the 3rd picture wanted some privacy.
> 
> 
> looking good.



  I just noticed that. Pot on tha pot   :rofl: 

  Looks fantaastic!   Sounds like a real juggling act- that you handle quite nicely.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2011)

The 8 miles high is wonderful..they all look great.  sorry about the BOY problem...:holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i think the plant in the 3rd picture wanted some privacy.
> 
> 
> looking good.



Thanks all!

LOL--All of them but the 1st and the last are sitting on the john.  My closet is off my master bathroom--I don't think they really had to "go", it just makes a nice sitting place  :giggle:.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol  looking great THG


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 9, 2011)

truly beautiful. ALL males? damn!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks all!
> 
> LOL--All of them but the 1st and the last are sitting on the john. My closet is off my master bathroom--I don't think they really had to "go", it just makes a nice sitting place :giggle:.


 
:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is a pic of one of the colas from the 8 Miles High.  She is really dense and nice and sticky.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2011)

VERY NICE...wow.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

Great job, THG!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice ... How many days you let she flower THG ?


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 14, 2011)

The Goddess holding her septer. She rains down green mojo, and all around her flourish and grow. OOOOOMMMMMMM!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks all.

bho--I let her go 60 days.  

Hemper--:giggle: :rofl: 

I do have a clone of her.  It is still small.  I took it about 3 weeks into flowering and it took over 3 weeks to root.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2011)

It is a chilly rainy day.  I built a fire to keep the chill off.

All the flowering girls got fresh nutes today.  The individual pics just didn't turn out good.  These are the girls in the closet.  I have 6 plants in there (3' x 6.5' and pretty full), varying sizes and ages.

The last of the 8 Miles High which I will trim today.  She had a great bud to leaf ratio and has been easy to trim.  I am going to try and also get the micro dwc going.

This has been a disappointing grow as far as female/male ratio.  I have never had such a bad %--25% female and 75% male.  Oh well, tis the way it went and I can do nothing about it.  I am smoking a bit more of the 8 Miles High and drinking a nice Irish Cream and coffee to help ease my disappointment.


----------



## Sol (Oct 16, 2011)

So your growing baseball bats huh?


----------



## rascal (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi HG it will be intresting to see how long your PONR takes as I did one and took it to the 65 days and think that was to long,although mandala say 65 -72 days.It was grown in soil ,so I dont think it quite turned out its best did have a large top cola though.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 17, 2011)

Sitting up there in those woods smoking fat, juicy buds and trying to figure out which is best before nap time. What a life.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2011)

rascal said:
			
		

> Hi HG it will be intresting to see how long your PONR takes as I did one and took it to the 65 days and think that was to long,although mandala say 65 -72 days.It was grown in soil ,so I dont think it quite turned out its best did have a large top cola though.



I find Mandala's flowering estimates to be pretty good.  If Mandala says 65-72 days, that is what I will plan on.  However, I do check trichs before harvesting anything.  I fim virtually all my plants, so I will plan on more than 1 cola.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Sitting up there in those woods smoking fat, juicy buds and trying to figure out which is best before nap time. What a life.



LOL--yes, it is a great life--maybe kind of like being on a boat on the water looking out at the setting sun reflecting off the horizon and smoking a fatty...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think that I have ever seen this with one of my plants.  This is a clone that I took a few days ago.  The upper leaf is totally yellow on half the leaf and nice healthy green on the other half of the leaf.  Below that is one where 2 of the fingers are totally yellow and the rest look nice and green and healthy.  Sorry the picture quality is not better.  Photography has never been my strong point....


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2011)

In rose world that would be a virus.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2011)

It actually IS a perfect split--right down the middle of the leaf--half yellow, half nice and green.

Rose, what kind of virus does this to roses?  I might look it up.  The plant this came from shows none of this discoloration and the other 2 clones I took at the same time are just fine also.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow i have never seen anything like that?


----------



## Parcero (Oct 19, 2011)

Thats cool.

I saw same kind of split colors on icmag site but that plant was cross. Check it out if you're interested its at bud picture of the month march 2011 by Cannawinner - Blueberry X Amnesia Kush


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

In roses i have seen a mosiac rose virus be solid yellow like that. Most times they are stirpped or spotted but they can be solid. In roses, it doesn't hurt the plant, it just never goes away and you always have yellow. After years it can weaken and die, but not usually for 20 years or so..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2011)

Rose, thanks for the info.  I will keep my eye on it.  It may not even root.  However, I don't know if *I* hav e 20 years, so I probably won't stress over it.

Parcero, I will check it out.  Most plants are crosses.


----------



## Sol (Oct 19, 2011)

I've only seen that happen once before, not MJ though, not a common thing. I guess that makes her 'special'


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> I've only seen that happen once before, not MJ though, not a common thing. I guess that makes her 'special'



LOL--I guess whether she is good special or bad special will have to be seen.  She is just an unrooted clone right now, taken a couple of weeks into 12/12 so we'll have to see how she does.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

THG, if a clone is taken from a stressed or deficient mother, will the clone be?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2011)

Rose, I would guess that a cutting from a plant in poor condition would also be in poor condition.  This mother is thriving.  I have noticed that clones that almost don't make it before they root (even from a healthy mother) seem to lag behind the entire vegging period.  Interestingly, one of the new leaves emerging seems that it may be this yellow color, too.  Other than the color, the leaves look healthy--not dry or brittle or anything like that.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the virus in  roses is caused by the root stock. This is an interesting anomaly in your case. 

I just was wondering if the clones i took of Medicine woman when she was getting sick are going to be sick....They look a little deficient already in veg...oh dear.


----------



## Jericho (Oct 20, 2011)

THG i just saw that same thing on one of my Autos about a week ago. The whole leaf was fine except one petal that was completely yellow, it was still healthy just colour was off.  Wish i had taken a pic of it now.


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 20, 2011)

what happened to the pineapple express and the cali hash?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2011)

daku_iBLAZE said:
			
		

> what happened to the pineapple express and the cali hash?



They are doing great!.  They are almost 4 weeks into flowering and showing great bud development.  I have clones of both.  They look like they are going to be fun plants--fast flowering with really hairy buds.  The last pics I took just didn't turn out well (glad I am better at growing than shooting pics).  I'll try to get again when I have time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> THG i just saw that same thing on one of my Autos about a week ago. The whole leaf was fine except one petal that was completely yellow, it was still healthy just colour was off.  Wish i had taken a pic of it now.



This is a little different as one finger of the leaf is 1/2 yellow and 1/2 green, the split in color running exactly through the center of the finger.  The leaf below it has the color split like you are talking about--3 of the fingers are green, 2 are yellow.  I hope it roots so that I can see how she develops.


----------



## Jericho (Oct 21, 2011)

THG, Found another one. Does it look similar to this?


----------



## Jericho (Oct 21, 2011)

Ah, was reading it on my phone n have the pics turned off. Only just saw it now you mentioned it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, it is quite similar, isn't it?  I still don't have a clue what could cause this,  but it still looks healthy.

Thanks for posting the pic Jericho.


----------



## Jericho (Oct 21, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes, it is quite similar, isn't it?  I still don't have a clue what could cause this,  but it still looks healthy.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pic Jericho.



No problem. I'm going to monitor this leaf and see what happens. Its rather strange, I have grown these same seeds/strain several times and never seen it on any of my others. 

Green Mojo for the clones, lets hope it roots and we can see what happens. :icon_smile:


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 22, 2011)

THG- it makes me happy that your fems are doing great! both my plants that I have growing right now are fems so thats always good to hear! X-TRA, X-TRA GREEN MOJO FOR YOU!  eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2011)

The girls got new nute solution today.  So since they were out of the closet (LOL), I decided to take some pics.


----------



## v35b (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice HG.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice looking buds THG
:icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Rockster (Nov 1, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes, it is quite similar, isn't it?  I still don't have a clue what could cause this,  but it still looks healthy.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pic Jericho.



 Hi The Hemp Goddess,  

 there is probably a name for this condition and as per my pic, you can see the very same thing is occurring and I put it down to errors in cell replication because as cells divide, in both animals and plants, errors occur as cell division goes on billions of times throughout an organisms life and errors _do occur_ the scientists tell us and old age could be said to be merely an accumulation of replication errors at the genetic level.

You can see the difference in colour along the lines of the leaf and just seems to me an error occurred with a corrupt instruction copied when it came to chlorophyll pigmentation distribution.

The paler portion of the leaf is showing yellow pigmentation and that's a carotenoid pigment and which is normal, it's just lacking chlorophyll to give it the overall correct colour.

But your pic seems to be lacking both chlorophyll and caroteinoids or is it carotenids? I'll check the terminology and correct my words if neccessary but it looks like the same thing going on methinks,
 wadya reckon The Hemp Goddess?

 Your girls are looking absolutely stonking, by the way.:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 1, 2011)

I love that pic Rockster. Is it on just the one leaf still?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2011)

Rockster, thanks for the pic and info.  I have got bukko roots on this clone, so will be putting it into veg right away.  I'll be curious to see if it continues with this....whatever it is.  I do have it on 2 leaves and on one of the new leaves just emerging.  The plant this clone came from shows none of this.


----------



## Rockster (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi The Hemp Goddess,

 the plant in the pic I showed only displayed this on a few leaves and went on to finish nicely just like her sisters but thought his slight defect on the leaves was interesting enough to photograph on it's own.

And I just found this: Another pic in the same series as the previous pics but I didn't make a note about it?

@Rosebud. It was only on a few leaves and didn't ever appear elsewhere on the plant. It's more often seen with 2 shades of green on leaves, one dark, one light but like The Hemp Goddesses pic the leaves seemed to lack pigmentation almost if not totally in places whereas mine was just shy of a bit of chlorophyll, and yes, I thought the pic looked quite cute too!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a few plants getting close.  There are 5 girls in my space and it is pretty full.  The PE and California Hash are 7-8 week strains and won't be much longer.  The PNR is smelling absolutely wonderful.  The Safari Mix is the biggest plant and is budding up really nice.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking good at your house..yummy.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 7, 2011)

OMGoddess, See, that's what I'm talking about. You always have the fattest, hairiest, dankest buds -- gives me something to strive for -- truly inspirational. You just keep pumping out big, fat juicy buds... MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

They are looking awesome THG 

Great work.

I can't wait to get some of that PE everyones ragin bout   Sucks I missed that Halloweens special I never even seen it till halloween day bummer but oh well hopefully there will be some awesome Christmas freebs.

*Mojo* Goddess.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 8, 2011)

:aok: Sweet dank ya got goin there :hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 8, 2011)

I am by no means a botanist or even much of a scientist, but I would say that Rockster is dead on with it being a genetic anomoly that has to do with the dispersion of the different kinds of chlorophyll. It is probably somewhat akin to albinoism (or partial albinoism) in animals. Genetic coding and all of the variations that go with it is mind blowing. It will be interesting to see how well the plant and those leaves in particular do going forward.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2011)

I have done a partial trim on the California Hash and the Pineapple Express.  I took the larger top colas and have left the rest of the plants to mature a little.  This is a pic of the 5 colas from the Pineapple Express.  Both of these plants grew virtually the same (makes me wonder if they really are the same--freebie seeds you know).  Both have quite sticky dense buds with very little odor.  They do seem to actually be 7 week strains.  They had virtually all cloudy trichs with a few ambers thrown in.  I am guessing 3 or so ozs each


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey THG, WOW, those are some nice looking cola's.  The leaves on the previous page are freaky.  Stay safe.  PEACE!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 15, 2011)

THG   nice BIG buds....   very surprised there no smell comin from your PEx....   Once shes dry and you have toked alil I would luv to hear your thoughts about the PEx compared to Joey's C99...   TIA


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks pp and jaam.  

My Joey C99 never really had much smell either--I liked that as I was specifically looking for low odor plants at the time.  We'll have to see how the PEx is after a little time jarred.  

The Mandala strains I have going (sure didn't end up with many girls) are looking great.  The Safari mix and one of the Point of No Return are about 2 weeks out.  The other PNR is about 3 weeks out.  The Safari Mix is kind of fun because you never really know what you are going to end up with.  The one I have has a nice odor and is growing nice colas, but I do not know what they were experimenting with when I got these, so we shall have to wait and see if it is an uppity or a couchy high.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking all yummy, I note that your gals enjoy the clothes hanger treatment from time to time, too?? :rofl: Well done, my friend!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2011)

I finished the trim on the PE.  The 5 top buds that I trimmed last week weighed out at 41 grams.  Here is the rest of the plant hanging.

The first Point of No Return is getting really close.  Then the Safari Mix will be right behind it.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice looking buds THG.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

yes yes very nice buds ya got there THG. Enjoy. :bongin:


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice :aok:. Have one 8 Miles that is minty. But they need to cure a little to know better. Strong but a little racey.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sure you have said this at some point, but I was wondering, Goddess, do you cure by the numbers, or do you do it by feel and experience?

Buds look stellar!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2011)

I do it by feel and experience.  Our RH can vary quite a bit--it can be as arid as the Sahara Desert or when it gets rainy, it can be like a rain forest.  The RH vastly affects the drying time.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 22, 2011)

After much practice, curing is like riding a bike in that you know what to do when to do, and how to do it! 

Hope your PE is as tasty as mine has been....awesome tasting smoke!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice THG I can't wait to get some PE Im gonna get some at christmas I hope (given there are some good freebie deals going on)   It looks pretty dank.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2011)

The Pineapple Express dried out to 82 grams.  

I started trimming the Point of No Return.  It really had some nice color, but I am just not good at macro pictures.  I cut the 3 large upper colas and will let the rest go a bit longer.  This is another with dense dense buds.  The Safari Mix, which is right behind it also has those nice tight nugs and she is quite a large girl--thinking probably somewhere between 3 and 4 ozs.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking good. Nice work.


----------



## rascal (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello THG so how long did the PONR go when you choped the top colas ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 26, 2011)

The PNR was at about 8-1/2 weeks.  I was going to let her go a little longer, but the trichs were virtually all cloudy with a few amber thrown in.  Since the PNR is a couch-lock strain anyway, I didn't want her to go too far.  I will let the reswt of the plant go a little longer however.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 26, 2011)

Those are some beast you got there THG...    gonna be a great holiday at your place....


----------



## rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes I think  60 days is about right,I took mine to 65 and think it was a bit to far.I think mandala are a bit out with there stated 65-72 days flowering times.


----------



## Ryder (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice grows... Enjoyin the Ride... Thanks:icon_smile:


----------



## Couchlocked (Nov 26, 2011)

Kudos on your trimming skills.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2012)

Could we get an update of what you grew that you loved and will do again please? I am about to order and need some mandala advice. Have you grown Ganish?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't grown the Ganesh yet.  

I really liked the Point of No Return--great taste, smell and a laid back high.  

I was not impressed with the Safari Mix.  They are experimental crosses--sometimes you get a great one and sometimes not.  I do not know what they are crossing at this time.  

I also like the 8 Miles High--another up type high, my favorite kind.  

I finally got a female Beyond the Brain (first 4 were male), which just went into flowering on the 1st.  So that one is a couple months down the line.  It is a Satori cross so I am anxious to try it and see if I like it as much as my Satori.

I will also keep running the Pineapple Express (not a Mandala strain).


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2012)

THank you so much for your reply.
Is the pineapple Express a Cindy of somekind?
Do you like any of the above better then satori? I have your taste in cannabis.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 5, 2012)

I believe that the genetics behind Pineapple Express are secret.

The Satori is my favorite.  I will be looking forward to trying the Beyond the Brain as I like Satori so much.  But for a laid back high, the Point of No Return is really nice.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 5, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> THank you so much for your reply.
> Is the pineapple Express a Cindy of somekind?
> Do you like any of the above better then satori? I have your taste in cannabis.


 
Rosie  I read in Hightimes that the PEx was a C99 pineapple pheno that was selfed...    This is why i was curious as to how it compare to joey weeds C99...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2012)

Can you tell me about that Joey? I don't even know what i am talking about, except I have heard on here for a couple of years how great Cindy is. Then i guessed that Cindy is Cinderella? I just like speedy pot, that is why my questions.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Rosie I read in Hightimes that the PEx was a C99 pineapple pheno that was selfed... This is why i was curious as to how it compare to joey weeds C99...


 

Love yer new quote JAAM ...:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

Cindy...C99...Cinderella.  Joey's C99 was the first strain I ever ran hydro.  I loved it and kept it in my garden for several years.  I never had a great pineapple pheno of Joey's, but it was still an outstanding up high.  Some (amateurs :giggle: ) found it a little too uppity and racy, but I loved it.  I personally have found the PEx to be quite a bit more a laid back kind of smoke.  I like it in the evening with friends.  Enough of an up to carry on intelligent conversation, play games, cook meals, but it still is a quite kick back stone.

JAAM--interesting info on the PEx.  I have one in flowering that is at 48 days today.  It has a nice large cola that is showing a few clear with mostly cloudy trichs.  As I remember, I ran Joey's C99 about 7-8 weeks.  It seems to be ripening a little slower than my last one, but I had some trouble controlling the temps when we got early very cold temps here.  

Rosebud, I have to say that as much as I loved the C99, the Satori kind of took her place--she is my current sweetheart.


----------



## lumpcore (Jan 6, 2012)

Are the mandala strains as light feeders as their site says they are? I have a few ganesh started, they're about two weeks old.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 6, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Can you tell me about that Joey? I don't even know what i am talking about, except I have heard on here for a couple of years how great Cindy is. Then i guessed that Cindy is Cinderella? I just like speedy pot, that is why my questions.


 
Rose  Joey Weed is a breeder... From what I read he makes Cinderella 99 F2 seeds using original Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 seed stock...  which is why they are sold out alot I believe...


----------



## k0rps (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey there THG! Congrats on another successful harvest! :icon_smile:

I just ordered some Satori seeds and I'm super stoked to try them out. It looks like you really know what you're doing when it comes to Mandala! 

Do you have any advice for a novice grower about this specific strain? I will be posting a journal as soon as they come and they are popped  

Thanks in advance! I'll be looking through your threads and posts to gain some more knowledge


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2012)

I have found that Mandala strains do not like high doses of nutrients.  I try to keep my ppms around 1200.  However, I have also found that they are "thirstier" than some of my other strains--they take more water or nute solution.  I also fim virtually all of my plants, regardless of strain.  I will be curious to see how Beyond the Brain smokes as this is a Columbian Sativa/Haze x Satori cross.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2012)

"I will be curious to see how Beyond the Brain smokes as this is a Columbian Sativa/Haze x Satori cross."

Me too, can't wait to hear. A picture would be great too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2012)

I will post some pics up when I am into the closet again.  The BTB is a rangy sativa type of girl.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 1, 2012)

i love your grows THG.
always daaaank!
i gotta give a look into em!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 19, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2012)

Bubba, I'll try to get a pic up of the BTB.  She is at 11 weeks now and getting close.  She is not the short compact plant Mandala said she would be.  I do have one that is though.  I don't think the Christmas pheno is going to take as long to flower either.  This was a new strain by Mandala with a Satori parent.  I guess that it is not quite stabilized yet--it is hard to believe the difference in the size of the 2 plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2012)

This is the top cola from the BTB.  I will be harvesting her a little at a time.

Of the 3 Satori I have going now, 1 is a girl, 1 is a boy, and I don't know what the other one is yet, but it is looking a little girly.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 23, 2012)

I had 2 satori and they both are showing to be girls, im happy.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 24, 2012)

:ciao: THG, hope all is well!! Great cola, congrats!!! I am watching my satori break ground and reach for the lights, 5 of 5 sprouted!!


----------

